# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الانخراط في الرهبنة يرتب فقدان الحق في الأمتداد القانوني للعين المؤجرة

## اشرف سعد الدين

اختيار احد المقيمين مع المستأجر الانخراط في الرهبنة  .  مؤداه  . انصراف نيته عن جعل العين المؤجرة موطنه .  تواجده فيها تواجد عارض لا يكسب الحق في امتداد الإجارة 



قضت محكمة النقض في ذلك بأن : 

"  الرهبنة عند طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس نظام له أصول و ضوابط معترف بها من قبل الدولة ،  و من مقتضاه أن يخرج الراهب من روابطه الدنيوية فيدخل الدير مجرداً حتى من اسمه وهو راض بمقامه الجديد ،  و كل ما قد يقتنيه بعد انخراطه في سلك الرهبنة ليس ملكاً له و إنما ملك البيعة التي وهبها حياته ، فبات الدير مستقره و مراحه و مغداه ،  لا يغادره إلا للضرورة و بإذن من رئيسه ما لم يكن مأذوناً له بالإقامة الدائمة خارج الدير،  و هو ما لازمه أنه متى اختار أحد المقيمين مع المستأجر الانخراط في الرهبنة بالدير فإنه يكون بالضرورة قد عبر عن انصراف نيته عن جعل العين المؤجرة موطنه و أصبح تواجده فيها بعد ذلك تواجداً عارضاً لا يكسب الحق في امتداد الإجارة  " .

(  الطعن رقم 102 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 28/5/2001  ،  قرب نقض مدني جلسة 13/5/1966 – السنة 17 ج 1  ص 1291  )


أشرف سعد  الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية 
0126128907

----------


## محمد فخري

نعم موضوع قانون مهم جدا ويغفل عنه كبار رجال القانون
الاضافة الى ماتم ذكره اعلاه فان من اسباب انقضاء الامتداد القانوني استعمال العين الماجرة في غير ما خصصت لها

----------


## ahmedtonsy

موضوع مهم بالفعل

----------

